# handycam vision CCD-TRV87



## spensierata (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and not at all tech-savvy.

I have a new macbook and would like to import video taken with a Sony handycam vision ccd-trv87. Will I need a special adapter? I see that my computer has inputs for a mini DVI, S-video and composite video, and that the handycam's connections include a mini DIN and composite video/audio, but these things mean absolutely nothing to me - like I said, I'm new to all of this.

Any advice, warnings, or words of encouragement are welcome. Thanks for your help.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 30, 2006)

You'll need a firewire connection or possibly a USB connection to import video. The S-Video on your laptop is an output. You could use something like this to import:
http://www.elgato.com/index.php?file=products_eyetv250


----------



## spensierata (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Eric,

I also found this while searching online, don't know if it'd be any help...

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MiniDVItoVideo/


"S-video on your laptop is an output."

Oops. I wan't kidding when I said I know nothing about all of this!


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, that device will convert your miniDVI output to another signal, but you still cannot input. You'd almost certainly need something that connects through USB or Firewire, Firewire being preferred. I don't know of a different solution. You could always get that EyeTV thing, though, and input through that.


----------



## cwoody (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a similar problem to spensierata's. I have Sony Handycam Vision CCD-TRV608 which comes with the USB cable however when I plug it into my MAC and try and import the movies through iMovie, it does not recognize that anything is connected to my computer. (By the way I'm an idiot when it comes to stuff like this.) Will the adapter suggested convert the analog movies to digital or do I need to run them through a special converter like the eyeTV? I've also heard that perhaps I can rent a digital 8 camcorder and play the tapes through that to upload. Any suggestions?


----------

